# Safety Harness...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wondering which safety harnesss everyome uses...? I need one for Grandson for Christmas... AH2


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I have used a Hunters Safety System for years. Easy on and off and comfortable. I feel very secure once I get strapped in.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great post! I'm actually looking to purchase a new harness for next fall. Anxious to see what you all recommend. I have a Hunter's Safety System at the moment. No complaints, but would like to invest in something without a vest.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a hunters safety system x-1, I have used for a few years and bought the fiancé one as well this year. Very easy on and off and comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Muddy


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They're all pretty good and definitely better than nothing! I use an hss but it's old and I am looking, I do have to say that the one I am using has pockets and it is some thing I have gotten so used to I would never be with out, I instinctually reach for and know exactly where items are while watching the deer and not fumbling around during those tense moments a deer is close. I personally would only get one with a vest, and others in my group hate them because they wear theirs down a layer or 2. Just something to think about.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use summit safety harness that comes with there stands. I bought some fancy harnesses for my son his wife and myself. but didnt like then and went back to the summit harnesses. you can find new ones on ebay at good prices. don't buy used ones.
sherman


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Summit Seat of the Pants. Never liked the HSS at all. The Muddy one looks nice but I've never tried one on. 
Honestly any of them will work, it's a matter of preference. I used the one that came with my Summit climber for years and personally preferred it to any of the HSS ones, but that was just me.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

We use the HSS UltraLite. Can be worn over all of your clothes, or under a layer or two and still be comfortable.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I have an hss, and love it, It has pockets as well.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

TomC said:


> I have an hss, and love it, It has pockets as well.


Thanks guys...have a bud who recommended the Spider Wire Micro....any opinions...?


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Bwise said:


> We use the HSS UltraLite. Can be worn over all of your clothes, or under a layer or two and still be comfortable.


Exactly what I use. Love it


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

just got a muddy here this year, much more comfortable than what I got with my climber from summit 15 years ago.
know a couple with hunter Ss that are fine with their purchase also


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Muddy Pro Magnum, went to it this year, best one yet. Worst = Gorilla


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

HSS bow hunter is good. Has locking buckles and is light. Some of the harness makers have buckles that are not metal. Some also are not locking and you have to thread the straps through the buckle. Make sure you get a life line also.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I would recommend a product called the Q-Safe. You hook your harness onto it above your climber. It's spring loaded and stays above you while you climb up and back down your tree keeping you safe until you're back on the ground. It's made by a local guy outside of Akron. Look up you tube vids of the device. I've used it for years now and feel very safe the whole time off the ground.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> I use summit safety harness that comes with there stands. I bought some fancy harnesses for my son his wife and myself. but didnt like then and went back to the summit harnesses. you can find new ones on ebay at good prices. don't buy used ones.
> sherman


Summit is about the only harness that comes with a stand that I would use! Most of them are absolute crap! Many years ago Summit bought the "Seat Of the Pants" harness company. I had one of those harnesses and it served me well for many years. 

I have an HSS full vest which I will only wear during the coldest weather. My other is a Muddy. It's light and easy to put on. Great for early season bow hunting.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I love my HSS harness


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I just got the HSS bow hunter harness, off and on in seconds and very comfortable.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If I use one , it's one from work,(construction harness) the ones that come with the stands are junk....
Hard to fall out of the computer chair where I am most if not all the time....thinking I need to change it up next season and move around in different stands (after I move a couple (replace)


----------

